

MacPorts 2.0 with Lion support now available - st3fan
https://trac.macports.org/post/macports-200-now-available/

======
nathos
Upgrading to Lion is a great time to make the switch to Homebrew:
<http://mxcl.github.com/homebrew/>

~~~
philfreo
Benefits over MacPorts? Which has more up-to-date packages?

~~~
acangiano
Brew doesn't install the whole universe and take hours to install a small
utility. MacPorts does.

~~~
singular
Does brew compile from source? That is one of the most frustrating aspects of
macports, for example I was trying to install a simple musical ear training
tool the other day and it went to compile GCC. Argh!

~~~
ubernostrum
The thing with MacPorts is, basically, you're installing a parallel universe
that doesn't know about the software your system already had. So it has to
bootstrap completely from scratch, including its own toolchain, basic
libraries, etc.

Once you get all that, it goes faster, but the first time you go to install
something simple you're basically going to walk away for a couple hours while
it sets up its own little world.

------
dotBen
I've been a happy homebrew user since it launched - anyone care to comment on
the benefits/improvements of MacPorts V2 over homebrew?

~~~
phr
Last time I looked, MacPorts had a more paranoid approach to dependencies.
That can be good and bad. Homebrew can be easier to use, until you run into a
corner case that trips it up. MacPorts can be frustrating in how many
dependencies it will insist on installing its own version even though the
system-provided version might have worked.

I've gone back and forth. For a while homebrew could install a working GHC for
me while I wasn't having any luck with MacPorts. Later something else caused
me to switch back to MacPorts. Neither is perfect. Even MacPorts only allows
dependencies at the package level, without regard to variants, or versions, if
I recall correctly.

~~~
niels_olson
There are some variant packages, eg, php5.2.x vs 5.3.x

------
Groxx
Don't care. Switched to Homebrew. Much happier - no double-installs unless I
want to, faster fixes, and waaaaay faster interaction. How MacPorts manages to
run so slowly is beyond me.

MacPorts has been annoying since day one, but it _worked_ where there was
nothing else truly competitive (Fink? Everything bad in MP, plus even slower
updates. Only benefit is the sometimes-functional binary installs). Now we
have Homebrew, and it's way better, if it has fewer legacy recipes (though not
always).

------
dgallagher
MacPorts 2.0 fixed all of the issues that I was having under Lion with 1.9.0.
Thanks for upgrading guys! :)

To upgrade, make sure you install Xcode 4.1 via the App Store (free). That'll
provide GCC. After:

    
    
        $ sudo port selfupdate
        $ sudo port upgrade outdated
    

All old versions of Xcode (4.0.x/3.x) do not work with Lion.

------
alimbada
New Mac user here (~5+ weeks). Just echoing what others have said about
Homebrew here so far:

After some research, MacPorts looked painful to install/maintain so I went
with Homebrew seeing as it looked like there was more activity going on there
as well as being easy to contribute to via github and what looked like a short
tutorial on creating and contributing your own packages (+ a bit of ruby
knowledge) if I felt the need.

I like it simple. :)

~~~
brown9-2
As a point of contrast - I've been using OS X for about 8 weeks and I had some
problems when first installing Homebrew (I do not remember the specifics, but
I seem to recall some issues with installing iPython and the modules I wanted
to use) - and since giving MacPorts a try I've really had no issues with it.

My only advice on MacPorts is to always do a dry-run before installing
packages (port -y install), to see what dependencies will be dragged in -
installing num.py wanted to re-compile a numerical computing package from
scratch which I had to kill after a few hours of compilation (with no visible
progress on the command line).

------
malkia
Had a problem (Macbook Pro, which I bought in Jan-2008) with upgrading to 2.0

After "debugging"-it, e.g: port -v self update

it gave me some mysterious problem of SQLite missing 64-bit version from...
/Library/Mono.Framework/.../ _sqlite_.dylib - don't remember the details.

Found some notes how to uninstall mono from their site (little script), and
then "port selfupdate" went fine.

------
sudonim
Congrats to the MacPorts team for 2.0 and lion support. It's unusual in a HN
thread that most of the talk is about an alternative to the posted topic.
However, I have to tip my hat to the work the MP team but it would be
irresponsible to recommend it over Homebrew. Homebrew is what a package
manager should feel like.

------
mishmash
Thanks to everyone involved!

------
amichail
Is there any chance MacPorts would get the Terminal proxy icon to work with
the fish shell?

------
amichail
w3m crashes. Is there a workaround?

~~~
st3fan
Check if there already is a bug regarding w3m at

    
    
      https://trac.macports.org/search?q=w3m
    

If not, file one at:

    
    
      https://trac.macports.org/auth/login/?next=/newticket

